# Close Up of a Horses Eye



## GutsAndGlory




----------



## Trenton Romulox

I like the gritty feel of it, but I wish there was more detail in the eye itself. The detail around the eye itself is great, but the eye itself is left dark and muddy. But, perhaps that's what you were going for. Overall though, I do like the shot.


----------

